# Can anyone tell me this.



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

I am so sick and tired of buying ground beef, nice pink looking stuff, only to dig into it to make burgers, and the stuff is brown/grey in the middle. I've tried a couple of different places now, and I just can't eat that crap anymore.
What is it they mix in or sprinkle on it to keep it fresh on the outside?


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Well Um Jibos I really hate to tell you this one.

It is oh geesh you are really going to be ticked at the meat market here. LOL

The red coloration is the FAKE. it is red die mixed into the meat to give it the nice pinkish and redish color. it then retains it actual coloration under the surface, exactly how it is done I am not sure, but I have spoken with many a person who works in the meat markets and told me this is what it is.

The Brownish meat is the color of it if you process it yourself I know because we do it,a nd our ground meat ( beef or venision ) is brownish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

No more of the s**t for me, I will not buy it unless I can what's inside, which means meat markets from now on for ground beef.
I can't believe the state health dept. lets them doctor up ground beef.


----------

